

Ashely Madison's CTO earlier hacked rival site's database - mandeepj
http://betakit.com/toronto-police-say-two-suicides-tied-to-ashley-madison-hack-ceo-wanted-to-steal-nerves-user-emails/?utm_content=bufferd11a6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
mandeepj
code sample is not accessible anymore at
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/gist/2a308a111d17f7e47976](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/gist/2a308a111d17f7e47976)

